
Show HN: Tokumei – Anonymous microblogging - kylefarwell
http://tokumei.co/
======
openfuture
So HN; what's wrong with it? ;)

~~~
rakoo
> your visit doesn't leave a trace on the server. No one's watching — not your
> neighbor, not the NSA, and not us.

Promises. There's no way to provide a truly anonymous service through HTTP(S).
At least there's a Tor service; maybe it should be the preferred method of
accessing the service ?

~~~
brbsix
I agree, that statement is pretty demonstrably false. Even Tor hidden services
have weaknesses as we've seen recently.

At least with anything concerning privacy and security, radical honesty is the
best approach. Most people realize nothing online has perfect security or
anonymity, you just need to make the case that you have better security and
anonymity than competitors in the space. Lots of companies (particularly SaaS
providers) make grand claims about their impenetrable security, but only
foolish people believe that nonsense.

